# Firewall

## LL0rd

Hallo,

ich suche eine Firewall oder sowas in der Art, dass anderer Software den Zugang ins Internet einschränken kann, so wie die Firewalls unter Windows. So soll z.B. ein Programm nur auf einen bestimmten internet Server zugreifen können. Gibts sowas?

----------

## Deever

Jo klar. Solange du dir im klaren bist, daß hostbasierte Packetfilter schon vom Konzept her inhärent schwach sind, spricht nicht mal etwas gegen deren Einsatz. Du solltest dich jedoch dringend mit IP und TCP/UDP/ICMP auseinandersetzen.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## marc

Tut mir leid, aber das finde ich immer wieder lustig  :Rolling Eyes: 

Die in Windows integrierte Firewall bietet dir da hingegen absolut keinen Schutz.

Meine vorherige Multimediatastatur benötigte Software zum Betrieb von Multimediatasten,

diese hat sich immer ganz ungeniert bei Microsoft angemeldet sobald ich Online war,

TROTZ eingeschalteter Firewall. Andere Programme auch, nicht immer beim ersten Mal doch 

spätestens beim zweiten Versuch war die sogenannte Firewall umgangen.

Bericht darüber gibt es glaube ich unter anderem auch bei Heise.

Ich glaube mal gesehen zu haben das es für KDE ein Frontend gibt das einem so etwas einrichtet,

so muß man sich nicht mit Iptables rumschlagen.

Unter net-firewall mal schauen.

----------

## LL0rd

Soweit es mir bekannt ist, ist es nicht möglich iptables auf Programme anzuwenden

----------

## Freiburg

Doch das geht, es gibt ein Owner Target und ein Pid target (kann sein das man die als Patches von der Iptablesseite ziehen muß), ansonsten bietet Grsecurity noch einiges in der Richtung http://www.grsecurity.net/index.php

----------

## LL0rd

hmm.... da muss ich mir die iptables seite genau unter die lupe nehmen....  grsecurity kann ich eigentlich vergessen, da ich einen nitro kernel habe.

----------

## Sn@ke

iptables (+firestarter) hat mir ganz gut gefallen  :Wink: 

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

also ich kann dir firestarter oder fwbuilder empfehlen...

firestarter setze ich im heim u. firmennetzwerk (dsl-zugang) ein und fwbuilder nehme ich fuer unsere server im rechenzentrum...

----------

## LL0rd

ey cool, firestarter scheint das richtige zu sein, was ich gesucht habe. Danke! ich werde das gleich mal ausprobieren

----------

## h0mer`-

schaut euch auch mal vuurmuur (+iptables) an. die kombination fahre ich im moment.

----------

## happyfish

guarddog

----------

## Deever

Vim

SCNR,

/dev

----------

